# Warhammer - Einstieg



## Thrawns (7. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
also es zieht sich ja noch hin, bis das Onlinegame erscheint. Die Zeit würde ich bis dahin gerne in Hintergrundwissen zum Warhammer-Universum investieren. Ich habe da primär an Bücher gedacht, aber auch das Tabletopspiel klingt mehr als nur interessant und ich werde mir definitiv das Einsteigerset "Kampf um den Schädelpass" besorgen, wenn sich in meinem Freundeskreis ein oder bessere mehrere Mitspieler finden, bzw. finden.

Was will ich eigentlich? Also der Einstieg ins Tabletop scheint ja "Kampf um den Schädelpass" zu sein. Aber wie sieht das mit Literatur aus? Welche Bücher sollte ich zuerst lesen, wenn ich mich bisher noch gar nicht mit Warhammer beschäftigt habe - ist es z.B. sinnvoll die chronologisch (Inhalt) zu lesen? Das fande ich bei Warcraft eigentlich eine gute Entscheidung, war aber auch nicht schwer den Überblick zu behalten bei den paar Büchern. Wie und wo steige ich also ein?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leoncore (7. Mai 2008)

Thrawns schrieb:


> Hallo,
> also es zieht sich ja noch hin, bis das Onlinegame erscheint. Die Zeit würde ich bis dahin gerne in Hintergrundwissen zum Warhammer-Universum investieren. Ich habe da primär an Bücher gedacht, aber auch das Tabletopspiel klingt mehr als nur interessant und ich werde mir definitiv das Einsteigerset "Kampf um den Schädelpass" besorgen, wenn sich in meinem Freundeskreis ein oder bessere mehrere Mitspieler finden, bzw. finden.
> 
> Was will ich eigentlich? Also der Einstieg ins Tabletop scheint ja "Kampf um den Schädelpass" zu sein. Aber wie sieht das mit Literatur aus? Welche Bücher sollte ich zuerst lesen, wenn ich mich bisher noch gar nicht mit Warhammer beschäftigt habe - ist es z.B. sinnvoll die chronologisch (Inhalt) zu lesen? Das fande ich bei Warcraft eigentlich eine gute Entscheidung, war aber auch nicht schwer den Überblick zu behalten bei den paar Büchern. Wie und wo steige ich also ein?
> ...



Also, wie du schon richtig erkannt hast, "Angriff auf den Schädelpass" ist ein guter Einstieg ins Warhammer Universum. Danach solltest du dir das komplette Regelbuch zulegen, in welchem auch der grundlegende Hintergrund über die Warhammer Welt und jedes Volk enthalten ist (klick mich). Möchtest du danach noch mehr über die verschiedenen Völker erfahren, kauf dir am besten die dazugehörigen Armeebücher, welche vollgepackt mit Hintergrundwissen sind.


----------



## HGVermillion (7. Mai 2008)

Für Romane kann ich dir die Reihe um Malus Darkblade empfehlen, und noch Gotrek und Felix, allerdings lassen da die neuen teile etwas nach.


----------



## mendiger (7. Mai 2008)

in welchem roman fängt denn die geschichte an?


----------



## Nevad (7. Mai 2008)

> in welchem roman fängt denn die geschichte an?





> Also, wie du schon richtig erkannt hast, "Angriff auf den Schädelpass" ist ein guter Einstieg ins Warhammer Universum.


----------



## gultis (7. Mai 2008)

wo die geschichte anfängt ? es sind viele einzelen geschichten einen roten faden suchst du da leider vergeblich .... lies das buch welches dir vom cover oder vom volk am ehesten zusagt also "darkblades schlachten band 1" oder "schicksalsgefährten" "botschafter der schlacht" ist auch ein sehr tolles buch am am meisten mit geschichte vollgestopft ist für mich " konrad der krieger" ich denk das wäre ein guter anfang , jedes der bücher enthält eine art zeitlinie wo wichtige ereignisse aufgelisstet sind .

zu den armeebüchern

es sei noch gesagt das die eigentliche geschichte der welt auch von jedem volk anders erzählt wird man solte wirklich nach sympathie entscheiden 
für mich is die "wahrheit" an sich nur im armeebuch echsenmenschen zu finden alle andren völker haben in der entstehungsgeschichte zu viel eigenutz und propaganda


und zu nevads post "angriff auf den schädelpass " ist eine grundbox zum tabeltop spiel warhammer fantasy kein armeebuch /hintergrund buch oder roman
leider werden im beigefügten grundregelbuch die völker auch nicht wirklich erläutert dazu zieht man lieber das A$ grundregelbuch welches einzeln zu kaufen ist zu rate


----------



## Yuukami (7. Mai 2008)

kann man das nicht iwie im crash kurs erledigen??? soviel geld für bücher und spiel -.- muss schließlich noch führerschein bezahlen wennjmd zeit und lust hat die War geschicht im ganz groben aufzuschreiben denn werde ich in meiner signatur verewigen xxx = Gott z.b. 
PM me wenn es fertig ist


----------



## HGVermillion (7. Mai 2008)

Darkblades Schlachten:

Nr.1 Fluch des Dämons
Nr.2 Der düstere Elf
Nr.3 Räuber der Seelen
Nr.4 Schwertsturm
Nr.5 und 6 dürften noch nicht auf Deutsch erschienen sein, jedenfalls hat amazon sie nicht im angebot, dazu muss man sagen Malus ist wohl der coolste Dunkelelf der rumläuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gotrek und Felix:
Nr.1 Schicksalsgefährten
Nr.2 Der Graue Prophet
Nr.3 Die Chaoswüste
Nr.4 Der Hort des Drachen
Nr.5 Dämonenkrieger
Nr.6 Vampierkrieger
Nr.7 Gigantenkrieger
Nr.8 Die Zwergenfestung

Bis band 5 sind die absolut oberklasse, danach lassen sie aber nach da es dann schon etwas abgedreht wird, gegen wen sie kämpfen und in welchen mengen, fehlt eigentlich nur noch das sie auf Archaon treffen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vor allem Band 2 ist richtig geil, danach versteht mann warum die einen Skaven lieben und die anderen sie hassen.

Edith: eine grobe übersicht bietet das Lexicanum: http://whfb.lexicanum.de/wiki/Hauptseite , einfach eintragen was man suchen will, am besten die klasse die man spielen will und dann sieht man sich das Volk dazu an. Bei den Menschen fängt man am besten mit Sigmar an, dann wird der Hintergrund zum Imperium auch etwas klarer.


----------



## Leoncore (7. Mai 2008)

Yuukami schrieb:


> kann man das nicht iwie im crash kurs erledigen??? soviel geld für bücher und spiel -.- muss schließlich noch führerschein bezahlen wennjmd zeit und lust hat die War geschicht im ganz groben aufzuschreiben denn werde ich in meiner signatur verewigen xxx = Gott z.b.
> PM me wenn es fertig ist



Was ich nur empfehlen kann: klick mich

Dort kriegste kostenlos einiges an Infos. Einfach links unter "suchen" den gewünschten Begriff eingeben, über den du etwas erfahren möchtest und los gehts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (7. Mai 2008)

*Sturm des Chaos 1* - Botschafter der Schlacht
*Sturm des Chaos 2* - Die Fänge des Bären

--> Empire in Chaos (Sep 08)


----------



## grimmgork (7. Mai 2008)

- Das Regelbuch
- Armeebücher
- Malus Darkblade
- gotrek und Felix (der 2te band ist sehr empfehlenswert weil da die stimmung von den skaven unter altdorf     
   total gut rüberkommt).


----------



## gultis (7. Mai 2008)

ok hier ist der "inoffiziele "warhammer crash kurs XD

*anmerkung* an folgenden wiederlegungen ander poster zeigt sich die propaganda der völker untereinander aber für mich siehts gaaaaanz grob so aus .....

-die alten ein gott gleiches volk erschien auf der welt und began die welt in die von ihnen vorbestimmte richtung zu weißen , aus den kraturen der sümpfe und dschungel lustrias erschuffen sie das erste volk die echsenmenschen
-die alten erschuffen später andere völker wie menschen ,elfen und zwerge 
-an den pohlen der welt enstanden risse im warp und das chaos strömmte in die welt 
-der nun folgende krieg zwischen den dienern der alten und den schergen der chaosgötter stürzte die welt zum ersten mal beinahe in ihren untergang..... mit großen opfern wurden die deamonen zurückgeschlagen 
-zu dieser zeit entstanden aus dem chaos unterarten wie tiermenschen und skaven 
-die welt entwickelte sich menschen fanden unter siegmars banner zu einer nation dem imperium
-ein bruder krieg spaltete die elfen in hoch und dunkelefen , weit früher spalteten sich bereichts die waldelfen ab 
-vampire und die gruftkönige kremris waren ausgeburten des menschlichen fanatismuses nach unsterblichkeit
-weitere weltbewegende ereignisse folgeten wie in den tabeltop sommerkampanien weiter geführte geschichte duch "strum des chaos" "endeckung der neuen welt" und ... öhm "nemesis krone ? " usw 



alles weitaus detailirter und verständlicher auf www.games-workshop.de/warhammer
hier findet ihr alle völker ,deren hintergrund und die kampanien die die geschichte stätig erweitern


----------



## Leoncore (7. Mai 2008)

Anzumerken wäre noch:

- Das die Warhammer Welt, bevor die Alten auf ihr erschienen, schon von den "edlen" Drachen und "primitiven" Orks bewohnt bzw. beherrscht wurde.
- Nehekara das erste große Menschenreich war und von Nagash ausgelöscht wurde, welcher der erste und größte aller Nekromanten war und so die Anfänge des Untodes ihren Lauf nahmen.
- Ein Komet irgendwann die Welt traf und durch den darin enthaltenen Warpstein die Ratten korrumpierten und so die Skaven entstanden.


----------



## Thrawns (7. Mai 2008)

Also die Armeebücher lohnen sich auch, wenn ich jetzt niemanden finde, der Warhammer als Tabletop mit mir spielen würde oder dann lieber nur die Romane?


----------



## Leoncore (7. Mai 2008)

Thrawns schrieb:


> Also die Armeebücher lohnen sich auch, wenn ich jetzt niemanden finde, der Warhammer als Tabletop mit mir spielen würde oder dann lieber nur die Romane?



Ich würde dir für den Hintergrund die Armeebücher empfehlen. Die Romane erzählen zumeist nur Abenteuer von verschiedenen Helden/sonstigen weniger bekannten Personen oder sind irgendwelche Biografien berühmter Persönlichkeiten.


----------



## gultis (7. Mai 2008)

erstaml dank an leoncore für die ergänzug gerne mehr =)

ich sags mal so in 7 jahren warhammer interessen hab ich vieleicht 4 oder 5 spiele gemacht was so gut wie nix ist aber der hintergrund hat sich als mehr als genial erwiesen so haben sich mehrer armeebücher angesammelt die durch kurzgeschichten , einen detailirten hintergrund des jeweiligen volkes und prachtvolle artworks glänzen  ich denke wen man das nötige kleingeld hat ist es die beste art und weiße ein volk genauer kennen zu lerhnen für alle bücher hats bei mir auch nie gereicht aber da ich so gut wie nicht activ das tabeltop spiele denke ich trozdem das die bücher sehr hilfreich sind und vorallem interessant wen man auch nur in den geringsten zügen etwas mit fantasy anfangen kann
wen du dein augemerk auf ein gewisses volk gelegt hast scheu nicht die 20&#8364; und hohl dir das armeebuch dazu



ach und thrawns soltest du keinen finden der mit dir das tabetop zocken willgeh einmal in einen gamesworkshop 
darf man fragen wo du wohnst ? diese warhammer zentralen sind in den meisten großen städten zu finden die leute dort sind sehr toll ... etwas verückt aber toll solte bei dir einer um die ecke seins chau auf jedenfall mal rein , die verkäufer und hobbyisten dort geben dir auch gern auskunft zum hintergrund


----------



## sybarith (7. Mai 2008)

@Leoncore: nach den aktuellen hintergrund kamen die orks erst anch den alten auf die welt. um genau zu sein durch die portale an den polen, kurze zeit bevor diese explodierten.

so hier nochmal die timeline etwas ausführlicher. wobei immernoch ein riesen großer teil der hintergrunds fehlt. die warhammer geschichte ist so detail und umfangsreich, dazu müßte man einen 1000 seitenwälzer lesen nur um einen großteil der wichtigsten ereignisse mit zu bekommen.

diese zusammenfassung stammt von wargod einen user von wargate.de .

15000 Im urzeitlichen Lustria erscheinen die Alten und erschaffen die erste Generation Slanns und ersten Sauruskrieger, Kroxigore und Skinks
-10000 Gründnung der Tempelstädte Itza, Xlanhuapec und Tlax. Umlaufbahn des Planeten wird korrigiert, wodurch eszu Klimaveränderungen kommt. Die Alten fangen an ihre Macht den jungen Völkern aufzuzwingen. Dir dritte Generation der Slann wird erschaffen. Die Tempelstädte Tlaxtlan, Quetza und Zlatlan werden erbaut. Die vierte Generation der Slann wird erschaffen um die restlichen Tempelstädte zu erbauen und um die polaren Sternentore zu bewachen. Die Alten kreieren weitere Völker und teilen den Superkontinent. Erscheinen der Orks und Goblins.
-5600 bis -4500 Zusammenbruch der Sternenportale und verschwinden der Alten. Dämonische Armeen stürmen über die Warhammerwelt und rottenlfe von Ulthuan aus, werden jedoch letztendlich an die Pole zurück getrieben.
-4419 Hochelfenentdecker fangen an die Dschungel von Lustria zu erforschen
-3894 Tempelstadt Chupayotl versinkt im Meer; die Einwohner emmigrieren zu anderen Tempelstädten
-2005 Im Frühöing des Jahres wird der Zwergenhändler Gorri Staubbrau von verkleideten Dunkelelfen überfallen; Beginn des Vergeltungskrieges (Bartkrieg)
-2005 Zwergensiedlung Dweraki Grugni-Naggrun wird unter Bel-Shanaar niedergebrannt
-2005 Elfen ermorden die Bewohner der Zwergenstadt Mingol Norn
-2000 Zwiste zwischen Echsenmenschen und den Zwergen von Karak Tzorn
-1997 Zwergenklans werden zu den Waffen gerufen da König Gotrek Sternenbrecher ohne Erfolg und Bart von seiner Friedensmission aus Ulthuan zurück kehrt
-1974 Prinz Snorri wird von Caledor II. in der Schlacht
-1968 In der Schlacht von Oeragor fällt Elfenfürst Imladrik
-1948 Athel Maraya wird von den Zwergen niedergebrannt
-1560 Hochelfen verlassen endgültig die Alte Welt, nachdem Zwergekönig Gotrek Sternenbrecher in der Schlacht um Tor Alessi Phönixkönig Caledor II. erschlägt und seine Krone nach Karaz-A-Karak mitnimmt
-1500 Die Slann nehmen korrekturen an den Kontinenten vor und vernichten durch Erdbeben im Weltrandgebirge große Teile der Zwergenstädte
-1499 Karak Ungor fällt durch die Hand der Goblins; flüchtlinge werden vom Klan Kamaraz aufgenommen
-1490 Fall von Karak Varn und der Mine Ekrund durch Goblins
-1399 Der Seuchenklan besetzt die Ruinen von Quetza. Skavenseuchen überziehen Lustria.
-1366 Fall von Karaz Silberpfeiler
-1245 Zwerge von Karaz-A-Karak verteidigen ihre Wehrstadt gegen eine Horde von Ogern und Trollen;
-1190 Kadrin Rotmähne zieht aus um Rache an jenen Skaven zu nehmen, welche die Tunnel von Karak Varn beschmutzt haben
-1136 Kadrin Rotmähne stirbt
-1101 Zwergenhochzeit von Prinz Gumli und Prinzessín Dertain aus Karak Izor, Gumli schickt seine Braut jedoch zurück nach Karak Izor, da sie ein Gesicht wie ein Troll hat
-1000 Der Stamm der Bretoni lässt sich im heutigem Bretonia nieder
-975 Zwergenprinz Furgil stirbt bei dem versuch die unteren Hallen von Karak Ungor von Skaven zu säubern.
-750 Karak Azgal wird von Goblins belagert
-513 Karaz Achtgipfel fällt
-469 Karak Drazh und Karak Izril fallen in die Hände von Orks und Goblins; Karak Azul vermutlich auch
-380 Zwergenhochkönig Logan Prachtbart wird von Orks gefangen
-379 Logan Prachtbart wird gerettet; Grenzäufer werden entsandt um flüchtende Orks zu töten
-245 Zwerge nehmen Handelsgespräche mit Menschen auf
-215 Dunkelelfenplünderer dringen in die Dschungel von Lustria ein
-108 Zwergische Expeditionen werden ausgesandt um Schätze aus Karaz Azgal zu bergen
-15 Zwergenkönig Kurgan wird von Orks gefangen genommen, jedoch von Sigmar Heldenhammer vom Stamm der Unberogen befreit
-1 Schlacht am Nachtfeuerpass zwischen Zwergen/Menschen und Orks/Goblins
0 Prophezeiung des Sotek wird in Chaqua entdeckt. Der Kult des Sotek wird geboren, als der zweigeschweifte Komet am Himmel erscheint.
1 Krönung Sigmar Heldenhammers
18 Thain Grodrik spricht einen Groll über Thain Barin aus, aufgrund einer Beleidigung gegen seine Tante
50, ca Sigmar legt seine Krone ab und reitet in den Osten
73 Johann Helsturm wird wird erster Großtheogonist des Sigmar
100 Der Seuchenklan der Skaven verlässt Chaqua und kehrt zurück in die Alte Welt
100 Settras Flotte landet im heutigem Bretonia und hinterlässt große Spuren der Verwüstung
315 Unter Führung von Lord Tepec-Inzi birgt die Sternentafel durch einen Angriff in Naggaroth.
577 Orks verlangen Schutzgeld der Bretoni, welche sich jedoch tapfer wehren
876 Der in Lustria angespühlte Vampir Luthor Harkon erschaft die Vampirküste.
888 Der Norse Eriksson landet in Lustria und gründet die Siedlung Skeggi.
930 Echsenmenschen von Itza schlagen mit Hilfe von Kroxigor Nakai Harkon zurück.
977 Gilles le Breton eint die Bretonen zu einer Nation
1001 Louis der Unbesiegbare ist der erste Träger der bretonischen goldenen Königskrone
1098 Fehde zwischen Klan Grimbul und Klan Drakki aufgrund eines Schmiedehammers
1111 Schwarze Pest im Imperium
1111 Eine Skavenseuche lässt viele Zwerge dahinraffen
1115 Die Schwarze Pest rafft den im Imperium gehassten Imperator Boris Goldhorter dahin
1124 Mandred Skaventöter befreit das Imperium größtenteils von der Skavenplage und wird zum neuen Imperator
1142 Der bretonische König Guilaume vernichtet in der Schlacht von Amandur zahlreiche Orks
1150 Ibn Jellaba aus Arabia findet einen Überlandweg in die Südlande
1351 Harkon zieht mit einer gewaltigen Zombiearmee ins landesinnere von Lustria
1245 Bretonenkönig Baudoin erschlägt den Drachen Mergaste
1325 bretonisches Turnier in Damoiselle d'Artois bei dem 100 Ritter um die Hand einer Dame kämpfen
1360, ab Imperatorin Ottila herscht über das Imperium
1448 Sultan Jaffar von Arabia überfällt Magritta in Estalia/ Auslöser für den heiligen Krieg der Bretonen gegen Arabia
1451 Sultan Jaffar wird in der Schlacht von El Hakkid gestürzt
1452 Eine große Streitmacht Fahrender Ritter zieht nach Arabia aus und gründen einige Städte in den heutigen Grenzgrafschaften als sie auf Orks stoßen
1492 Marco Colombo landet in Lustria und wird Zeuge einer Niederlage der Dunkelelfen beim Versuch Tlaxtlan einzunehmen
1493 Dunkelelfische Überfallarmee versucht Tlax zu plündern, wird jedoch von Magiepriester Xlotc zurückgeschlagen
1547 mit der Selbsternennung des Kurfürsten von Middenheim zum Imperator beginnt die "Zeit der drei Imperatoren"
1588 bretonisches Turnier von Guyenne bei dem König Jules gegen einen Elfenritter gewinnt
1635 Schlacht von Castellet in der 10'000 Bretonen ein Heer von Piraten aus der neuen Welt bezwingen
1690 Yin-Yuans beinahe tödliche Reise durch Lustria
1707 Der orkische Kriegsherr Gorbad Eisenfaust verwüstet mit seiner Armee Nuln und die Provinz Solland und erschlug den Kurfürsten Eldred und nahm seine Runenklinge an sich. Anschließend besiegte er den Whisenländischen Kurfürsten in der Schlacht bei Grünburg; danach zog Gorbad weiter und belagerte Altdorf. Obwohl Imperator Sigismund erschlagen wurde hielt Altdorf.
1715 Fliehende Orks aus dem Imperium fallen in Bretonia ein
1801 Der vertriebene Piratenprinz Lucciano Soprania aus Sartosa gründet in Lustria Porto Muerto
1813 Rotpocken in Bretonia und Konflikte mit Skaven bei Brionne und Quellnes
1847 Herzog Tudual du L'Anguille finanziert für seinen unehelichen Sohn eine Expedition nach Lustria
1944 El Cadavo gründet bei seinem dritten Versuch ins innere von Lustria vorzudringen die Hafenstadt Cadavo, die Stadt wird jedoch durch ein mysteriöses Erdbeben zerstört
1979 Trotz der Missbiligung des Großtheogonisten wurde Kurfürstin Magritta von Marienburg zur neuen Imperatorin
1999 Die Stadt Mortheim wird vom zweigeschweiften Planeten des Sigmars vom Erdboden getilgt
2007 Schlacht von Couronne bei der Bretonen das größte Chaosheer besiegen, welchen je in ihren Ländern war
2010 Vlad von Carstein wächst in Sylvania heran
2010 Zwergen und Menschen kämpfen gemeinsam gegen die Untoten aus Tempelhof
2064 Die Stadt Sumpfhafen wird von Flüchtlingen aus Porto Muerto gegründet
2145 Manfred von Carstein wird in der Schlacht von Hel Fen vernichtet
2187 Graf Melchin kehrt aus Lustria ins Imperium zurück und wird begleitet von einem kupferhäutigem Eingeborenen aus Lustria
2201 Der bretonische König Louen "Orktöter" ruft zum heiligen Krieg gegen die Orks auf
2297 Affäre um den falschen Gral in Bretonia bei dem Herzog Maldred und seine Gefolgschaft aus Zauberern in ungnade fällt
2300 Beinahe alle Bewohner von Mousillon sterben durch Rotpocken
2302 Durch seltsame Naturbedingungen und Krankheiten kündigt sich der große Krieg gegen das Chaos an
2303 Konflikte zwischen Zwergen und umherstreifenden Chaosanhängern
2303 Schlacht vor den Toren Kislevs mit Magnus dem Frommen als Anführer
2304 Krönung von Magnus dem Frommen
2320 Bretonenkönig Charlen erneuert den heiligen Krieg gegen die Grünhäute um sie endlich vom Antlitz der Welt zu tilgen
2315 Piratenkönig Draven wird in Sumpfhafen angestellt um die Küste vor Piraten aus Porto Muerto zu beschützen
2420 Grom der Fettsack verwüstet die Ländereien der Zwerge
2429 Marienburg kauft sich durch Bestechung bei Imperator Dieter IV. frei und wird unabhängig; anschließend wird der Imperator abgesetzt
2473 Karak Achtgipfel ist wieder zurück in zwergischer Hand und wird regiert von einem Nachfahren König Lunns
2491 Schlacht um La Maisontaal bei der Skaven, Bretonen und Untote gegeneinander kämpfen
2499 Klan Grimbul hat den berüchtigten Schmiedehammer an Klan Drakki zurückgegeben; die Fehde ist beendet
2500 Louen Leonceur wird König von Bretonia
2502 Krönung von Imperator Karl Franz, dem Prinzen von Altdorf
2503 Ork-Waaaghboss Gorfang nimmt durch vergessene Tunnel Karak Azul ein
2510 Zwergenkönig Ungrim Eisenfaust erschlägt Waaaghboss Gnashrak
2520 Beginn der Konflikte auf Albion
2521 Der heilige Nebel auf Albion wird wieder hergestellt
2522 Barbarenstämme und Dunkelelfen plündern Lustria


----------



## Nofel (7. Mai 2008)

In einem Games work shop findet man meist Leute mit denen man ein Probespiel machen kann. Dann weis man ob es einen gefällt. Zumindest kann man das in Bremen machen.


----------



## Leoncore (7. Mai 2008)

@sybarith

Ok, das ist ja mal seeehr ausführlich und ja hast recht, die Orks erschienen urplötzlich auf der Welt, während die Alten an der Welt rumbastelten, hab nochma nachgelesen. XD


@gultis

Gerne doch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gultis (7. Mai 2008)

manche müssens dan wieder übertreiben XD
aber du hast recht es fehlt sehr viel aber diese risige story ist ja grade das tolle auch die sehr offensichtlichen paralelen zu unserer realen welt
und lügen sind darin ! ja lügen dreckige hochelfen haben den zwergenkurier aus spaß den bart abgeschnitten .....schiebt nicht alles auf die druichij so böse sind die garnich =P


----------



## sybarith (7. Mai 2008)

@Leoncore: der von dir zitierte text sagt aber nichts davon das die orks schon vor den slann da waren. nur das sie schon vor dem zusammenbruch der portale da waren. die slan würden ja auch nicht von der ankunft der orks auf der warhammer welt sprechen, wenn diese schon da gewesen wären.

EDIT sagt, du editierst zu schnell. ^^


@gultis: ich übertreib es doch garnicht. ^^

was mir auffällt, ist das die zeitlinie auch nicht auf den aktuellen stand ist. das die dunkelelfen in lustria eingefallen sind, waren ja nicht die letzten ereignisse inder warhammer fantasy geschichte.

jaja der schtreit zwischen zergen und hochelfen, immerwieder lustig, ich binja nach wie vor der meinung das zwerge gute sklaven für die bergwerke abgeben und die hochelfen super als opfer für khaine sind, bzw. als normale haushaltssklaven und objekte für die spassige folter zwischendurch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leoncore (7. Mai 2008)

sybarith schrieb:


> @Leoncore: der von dir zitierte text sagt aber nichts davon das die orks schon vor den slann da waren. nur das sie schon vor dem zusammenbruch der portale da waren. die slan würden ja auch nicht von der ankunft der orks auf der warhammer welt sprechen, wenn diese schon da gewesen wären.
> 
> @gultis: ich übertreib es doch garnicht. ^^
> 
> ...



Ja hast ja recht, hab mein Text vorhin nochma schnell abgeändert.^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ja, die Zwerge geben sehr gute Sklaven ab in den Bergwerken von Zharr-Naggrund.


----------



## gultis (7. Mai 2008)

bisssstzu mischuge ????????


zwerge in meinen minen ? nehehehe denen ihr rückenleder kommt höchstens als sattelbezug in frage das wars auch gleich =P
und hochelfen als haushalts .... öhm ... "hilfe" nein nein da müsst ich mir die ja den ganzentag angucken für sowas gibts doch nen zoo ^^


----------



## Monk3y (7. Mai 2008)

Die Frage ist ja auch woher du kommst den dann gibt es in deiner Nähe bestimmt auch einen Hobbyclub der dich gerne aufnimmt, die freuen sich immer über neue Gesichter, es wird auch jeden (Mittwoch?!) in den GW´s (Games Workshop) Einsteigerspiele Veranstaltet.
Dort kannst du dir die Regelbücher und Armeebücher auch umsonst durchlesen, denn wenn man wirklich alles wissen will, ist das auch eine Frage des Budget. 
Schreib mir doch mal per usermail woher du kommst, und man dann kann man mal sehen ob ein 2 spielchen drin sind =)
Unbemalte figuren hab ich auch noch ein paar =P
Waaaas ich dir auch unbedingt ans Herz legen möchte ist der Gamesday der jedes Jahr im September in Köln am Gürzencih ausgetragen wird.
Dort treffen sich Spieler aus ganz Europa und die Atmossphäre ist einmalig!
Dieses jahr kriegen die Franzosen das Slayersword nicht -.- *grml
man liest sich
so far


----------



## sybarith (7. Mai 2008)

vom gameday möchte ich abraten. das ist nichts weiter als eine reine werbeveranstaltung für die man richtig hohe preise bezahlen muß.

es gibt das jahr über verteilt viele unabhänge tabletop und rollenspiel conventions. die lohnen sich, aus erfahrung, weit mehr.


----------



## Monk3y (7. Mai 2008)

> vom gameday möchte ich abraten. das ist nichts weiter als eine reine werbeveranstaltung für die man richtig hohe preise bezahlen muß.
> 
> es gibt das jahr über verteilt viele unabhänge tabletop und rollenspiel conventions. die lohnen sich, aus erfahrung, weit mehr.




Nun ja ich bin auf Gaming Day in Vienna, ich bin in London sogut wie jedes jahr aber Köln hat einfach die beste Atmosspäre. Das Ticket ist für 20 &#8364; zu haben und dafür den ganzen Tag geile tables und Top bemalte Armeen spielen mit Leuten die wie du gesinnt sind ? Ich finds klasse :-P


----------



## MacJunkie79 (7. Mai 2008)

Und nicht zu vergessen das Chaos und Häretiker verändern die Chroniken mit ihren Lügen, versuchen das Imperium zu hintergehen. Aber ich werde die Hexen jagen... :-)

Ach ja - als Einstieg fand ich die Konrad-Reihe ganz gut. Sind 3 Bücher und weil Konrad im ersten Buch auch noch keine Ahnung hat vom Imperium und den großen bösen Gefahren ist es gut geeignet. Mit Band 2 und 3 wächst er dann in seine Rolle hinein und man bekommt einen schönen Überblick.

Ich würd mir nicht das Tabletop kaufen wenns nur um Hintergrundinfos geht. Die Miniaturen sind teuer und die Bücher gibt es auch einzeln - wobei eigentlich alles bei GW teuer ist.


----------



## sybarith (7. Mai 2008)

ja schön, nur das man das ganze auch auf anderen conventions für weniger geld haben kann. das ganze auch verbunden mit stattfinenden turnieren malwettbewerben usw. .


ja Konrad war auch super. sehr schöne geschichte. inzwischen gibt es die 3 bücher auch als sammelband zu kaufen. neben darkblade und co. sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## Monk3y (7. Mai 2008)

> ja schön, nur das man das ganze auch auf anderen conventions für weniger geld haben kann. das ganze auch verbunden mit stattfinenden turnieren malwettbewerben usw



Golden Demon ist kein Wettbewerb?^^ Der angesehnste den es gibt in Europa denk ich mal. Im White Dwarf ´eavy Metal Schaukasten seine Modelle sehen ist auch nett.

Also immer wenn ich ne Platte gewonnen hab mit nem  Team gabs irgendwas für Lau ... bei den schönen 2k Punkte Ballermatches =P 
Ist zwar kein wettbewerb aber mit 4-5 Moldellen mehr nach hause gehen ist recht nett.
Ich werde auf jedenfall wieder am Stand von Gw Köln I sein und die Jungs anfeuern beim Kostüm- und Bannerwettbewerb!


----------



## sybarith (7. Mai 2008)

> Golden Demon ist kein Wettbewerb?^^ Der angesehnste den es gibt in Europa denk ich mal. Im White Dwarf ´eavy Metal Schaukasten seine Modelle sehen ist auch nett.


habe ich nicht bezweifelt. nur gibt es abgesehen vom GD auch andere gute malwettbewerbe. tut mir leid dir das sagen zu müssen, aber GW ist nicht das maß der dinge.

WD schön und gut, wer für werbung geld bezahlt kann damit gerne glücklich werden.


wie schon gesagt, Games Workshop ist nicht das non plus ultra und abgesehen vom Games Day sollte man auch mal ein ein auge über den tellerand werfen. schließlich gibt es gleichgute und teilweise auch bessere veranstaltungen.

vorallem jemanden, der sich erstmal über den hintergrund des tabletops bzw. der warhammer welt informieren will oder einen eindruck vom tabletop haben möchte, dem würde ich keine 20€ werbeveranstaltung vorschlagen. sondern eher ein par gute bücher oder einen tabletop club oder verein wo er sich informieren kann.


----------



## Monk3y (7. Mai 2008)

sybarith schrieb:


> habe ich nicht bezweifelt. nur gibt es abgesehen vom GD auch andere gute malwettbewerbe. tut mir leid dir das sagen zu müssen, aber GW ist nicht das maß der dinge.
> 
> WD schön und gut, wer für werbung geld bezahlt kann damit gerne glücklich werden.
> wie schon gesagt, Games Workshop ist nicht das non plus ultra und abgesehen vom Games Day sollte man auch mal ein ein auge über den tellerand werfen. schließlich gibt es gleichgute und teilweise auch bessere veranstaltungen.
> ...



Ja das habe ich nicht bezweifelt aber der Gamesday ist in Deutschland die beste Veranstaltung. Vienna ist 1000 mal besser und die Roadshows sind auch echt nett. 
Klar ist auch ne Menge Kommerz drin aber das nimmt mir nicht den Spass bei nem Bier  nen Franzosen zum heulen zu bringen wenn ich mit meinem Slann seine Characktermodelle auseinander nehme :-P
Das event ist mit viel Mühe gemacht und da ich einen Weg von 30 Minuten habe lohnt es sich für mich eigentlich immer =)
Nur mal so, wirst du auch zu GD kommen ? Würde mich über ein kleines Spiel freuen, Karten kriege ich eigentlich immer billiger =D


----------



## sybarith (7. Mai 2008)

ich gehe seit jahren nicht mehr auf den Games Day. mir geht GW in den letzten jahren, in sachen marketing/firmenpolitik etwas auf den zeiger (GW hat 2 wunderschöne universen geschaffen, aber als firma ist der verein echt bescheiden). ich wollte dieses jahr nochmal nach NRW fahren, aber erst zur Spiel08. schließlich war letztens erst die RPC und die hat auch gut geld gekostet. und als student ist das ja immer so eine sache mit dem geld.


----------



## Monk3y (7. Mai 2008)

nadann sieht man sich hoffentlich in Essen =)
wenn du doch lust hast den Gd zu besuchen schreib mir eine Usermail, ich kann dir die Karte bestimmt für lau besorgen =)
Wäre ja ne idee bei so nem Event mal ein Buffed.de usertreffen zu veranstalten =)


----------



## Chuck Norris (8. Mai 2008)

www.lexicanum.de wird allen weiterhelfen die sich über Warhammer informieren wollen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaratres (9. Mai 2008)

egal steht jetz e genug hir^^


----------



## Pymonte (9. Mai 2008)

Hier mal eine grobe Chronik von den Anfängen des Universums Warhammer bis zur Neuzeut, zusammengetragen aus allen Codizien und Armeebüchern, sowie den Regel und Quellenbüchern seit der 5. Edition.

Wichtig ist: Hier wird die Entstehung des Warhammer Universums erzählt (teilweise mit eigenen Interpretationen) und es wird auf Wissen vom Parallel Universum W40k zurückgegriffen. Ich werd keine genauen Zeitangaben machen (die stehen in den Armeebüchern) da ich sonst ne Woche hier schreiben würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vor 12Mrd. Jahren: Das Universum entsteht
Vor 117Mio. Jahren: Erste rein energetische Wesen entwickeln die erste Intelligenz. Sie laben sich an den Energien der Sonnen, es sind Sternenvampire.
Vor 97Mio. Jahren: Die Alten entwickeln sich zur Hochkultur, da sie auf die Parallelebene des Warp zu greifen können, ist es ihnen möglich schnell von Planet zu Planet zu reisen. Auch ermöglicht ihnen er Warp die Macht der Schöpfung. Die Alten werden als kaltblütige Echsenwesen umschrieben.
Vor ca. 90Mio Jahren: Die alten Expandieren unaufhaltsam. Jeder Planet wird von niederem Leben befreit und erhält das Geschenk des höheren Lebens vond en Alten. Die ersten intelligent Völker entwickeln sich dadurch, z.B. die Eldar (Elfen).
Vor 88Mio Jahren: Eine 2. Rasse erlangt selbstständig die Macht der Intelligenz, es sind die Necrontyr. Sie beneiden die Alten für ihre gottgleiche Macht, da sie selber keinen Zugriff zum Warp haben. Auch sind sie durch eine Sonne, welche hochradioaktive Strahlung auf ihren Planeten abgibt, mit einer sehr kurzen Lebensdauer verflucht. Die Alten hingenen leben Millenien.
Vor 80Mio. Jahren: Die Necrontyr welche sich nur techn. Fortentwickeln erklären den Alten den Krieg, haben aber gegen die Macht der Psionik (Magie, die Macht des Warp) keine Chance. Sie werden von einer riesigen Armee aus gezüchteten Kriegern hinweggespült und geraten dann in Vergessenheit. Seitdem hassen die Necrontyr die Alten. Die Alten jedoch betreiben ihr Werk fort und es steht 'kurz' (im Maßstab der Alten) vor der Vollendung. Ein perfektes Universum.
Vor 72Mio Jahren: Die überlebenden Necrontyr forschten weiter und entdeckten eine uralte und mächtige Präsenz an ihrer Sonne, einen Sternenvampir. Sie bauten eine Machine, die Necrodermis, und banden das energetische Wesen in die Materielle Welt. Ob der Sternenvampir von Grund auf Böse war oder durch seine Materialisierung Wahnsinnig wurde weiß niemand, denn als er seinen Körper erhalten hatte, richtete er ein Massaker unter der Bevölkerung an und erst als diese sich ihm vollständig unterwarf, stellte er sein Handeln ein. Die Sternenvampire wurden von ihren neuen Sklaven C'Tan, was so viel wie Sternengott heißt, getauft. Der neue C'Tan hat haben bei seiner Materialisierung die Emotionen der Necrontyr geschmeckt. Auch wenn sie, im Vergleich zur kalten und gewaltigen Energie einer Sonne nur tröpfelnde Nahrung war, so hatte die Furcht und Angst einen besonderen Geschmack und der erste C'Tan fand gefallen an ihr. Er wurde Todesbote getauft.
Vor 71Mio Jahren: Die Necrontyr überzeugen den Todesboten von der Bosheit der Alten, in dem sie ihm klar machen, das Billionen von Lebenwesen ihm Furcht als Nahrung geben könnten, nicht nur die Necrontyr. So machte sich der Todesbote auf, um den Krieg gegen die Alten zu beginnen. Er richtete riesige Massaker an und badete in den Emotionen der Jungen Völker und selbst die Alten hat ihm nicht viel entgegen zu setzen. Doch durch die Macht des Warp waren die Alten den Necrontyr und dem Todesboten dennoch weit überlegen.  Da der Todesbote keinen Zugang zum Warp hatte, schwor er, den Warp und alle Lebewesen zu vernichten.
Vor 71 - 62Mio Jahren: Es passiert hier sehr viel, der Todesbote führt ein Kreuzzug nach dem anderen gegen die Alten. Einige Necrontyr erkennen noch weitere C'Tan und binden diese in die reale Welt. Unter ihnen auch der Gaukler. Er hetzt die anderen C'tan gegeneinander auf, bis nur noch er und der Todesbote überleben. Zu dieser Zeit ist das Grauen im Universum fast perfekt, denn ganze Sternensystem fallen dem Krieg der Götter in den Tod. Der Gaukler verspricht den Necrontyr Unsterblichkeit. Er nutzt die Technik der Necrodermis und verwandelt die lebendigen Necrontyr in stählerne, untote Wesen, die Necrons. Fortan sind sie Unsterblich, denn anch ihrem Tode werden sie einfach rekonstruiert, doch ihre Seelen waren verloren. In den Necrons ist nichts weiter als der Hass auf alles lebendige. Der Todesbote hat sein Ziel erreicht, durch seine grauenhaften Taten wird die Angst vor dem Tode in das kollektive Unterbewusst sein aller Völker aufgenommen. Von nun an wird er städnig mit Nahrung versorgt. Auch wird der Warpraum korrumpiert. Durch das Grauen der Schlachten wird der Warpraum durch die Ängste und Alpträume aller Völker, die ihn beherrschen können, verändert. Der Warp wird zum Reich des Chaos und ein unsicherer Ort. Der erste Chaosgott Khorne, der Gott der Schlacht und des Blutvergießens, wird geboren.
Weiterhin folgen Nurgle, der aus dem Sichtum der Soldaten und Toten entsteht und Tzeentch, der Wandler der Wege und Intrigant, die aus den Abgründen der Seelen aller jungen und alten Völker geboren. Derzeit erschaffen die Alten immer mehr Völker, die sie gegen das Chaos UND die Necrons werfen. Die Eldar und Menschen sind die bekanntesten, aber auch die Slanni (Slann der Echsenmenschen z.B.) entstehen.
Vor 62Mio Jahren: Der Krieg um das Universum gipfelt in einer gewaltigen Materialschlacht gegen den Todesboten. Da fast alle Lebewesen ausgerottet sind versuchen die C'Tan sich in Stasisgrüfte zurückzuziehen und dort auszuharren, bis es wieder mehr Leben zum ernten gibt. Aber der Todesbote wird überfallen und fast vernichtet. Nur durch die Angst, die alle Völker vor ihm, den personifizierten Tod haben, überlebt er die Millenien.
Vor ??? Jahren: Die Alten verlassen das Gefilde dieser Galaxie. Die Eldar breiten sich aus und auch die Menschen entwickeln sich immer weiter. Das Junge Volk der Krork, eine wiederstandsfähige, sporoide Rasse mit grüner Haut, geschaffen von den Alten gegen die Necrons, wird korrumpiert und primitiv. Sie sind nun als Orks bekannt. 
Vor 10000 Jahren: Die Eldar leben einen dekadenten und frevlerischen Lebensstil. Sie hören auf die Worte eines Dämonen namens Slaanesh und begehen die größten und wiederwärtigsten Exzesse. Schließlich opfert sich fast das ganze Volk und der Dämon Slaanesh wird zum Dämonengott. Nur wenige Eldar überleben.
Ab hier begintn die Geschichte von W40k. Aber es ist ein guter Hintergrund. Auch wenn es ein paar Probleme gibt, können W40k und Warhammer sehr wohl in ein und dem selben Universum existieren (das ist die Erklärung die ich bevorzuge) oder aber auch überhaupt nichts miteinander zu tun haben, bis auf ein paar namentliche Ähnlichkeiten.
...
Hier kommt meine Theorie:
Nachdem die Alten die gebeutelte und dem Untergang geweihte Galaxie verlassen haben, versuchen sie erneut, ein perfektes Universum zu schaffen, in einer anderen Galaxie. 
Eine dieser neuen Welten ist die Warhammer-Welt. Hier beginnen die alten vor ca. 1Mio Jahren ihre Neuschöpfung.
...
to be continued.
Den Aufstieg und Fall dieser Welt und das Schicksal der einzelnen Völer erklär ich später mal. Jetzt esse ich erst mal was.^^


----------



## Mikokami (9. Mai 2008)

Das ist nicht ganz korrekt.

Es überlebten insgesamt 4 C'tan den Krieg im Himmel. Alle 4 Überlebenden haben für viele millionen Jahren in ihren Stasisgrüften geruht.

- Der Gaukler
Er ist der Narr, der Schakalgott, der Trickser, Lüger, Betrüger und Verräter. Er ist vielen Völkern unter vielen Namen bekannt. Er brachte wahrscheinlich die anderen C'tan auf die Idee ihre eigene Art zu verschlingen. Er ruhte in einer unbekannten Stasisgruft, ist aber schon wieder seit langer Zeit aktiv.

- Der Todesbote
Der erste materialisierte C'tan und einer der mächtigsten, er ist der personifizierte Tod, hat sich in die Psyche vieler junger Völker als Tod oder die Angst davor eingebrannt durch das unzählige Abschlachten selbiger. Hat als erster begonnen andere C'tan zu verschlingen. Er ruhte auf Pavonis und ist erst kürzlich erwacht.

- Der Eremit
Ruht in einer Dyson Sphere, er ist der personifizierte Wahnsinn, da er sogar mehr andere C'tan verschlungen hat als der Todesbote, und einige davon in ihm weiterexistieren. Über ihn ist leider nur sehr wenig und wages bekannt.

- Der Drache
Es heißt er sei der mächtigste C'tan, er beherrscht die Maschinen und Technologie, wahrscheinlich ruht er auf dem Mars, und wird von einigen dort als Maschinengott verehrt. Über ihn ist leider ebenso wenig bekannt.


----------



## ExInferis (9. Mai 2008)

Also der einfachste Weg in das Hobby ist einfach in einen GW-Laden zu gehen und Dich dort zu informieren. Red mit den Spielern dort und Du wirst massig an Infos bekommen.


----------



## Melonni (9. Mai 2008)

Ich empfehle dir hier mal rein zu schauen:
http://war.onlinewelten.com/articles.php?id=54

Hoffe ich konnte helfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gby


----------



## Pymonte (9. Mai 2008)

Mikokami schrieb:


> Das ist nicht ganz korrekt.
> 
> Es überlebten insgesamt 4 C'tan den Krieg im Himmel. Alle 4 Überlebenden haben für viele millionen Jahren in ihren Stasisgrüften geruht.
> 
> ...



stimmt schon, aber im Spiel existierend erzeit nur Gaukler und Todesbote und für Warhammer Fantasy is es eh irrelevant. Hab Todesbote nur genannt, weil er der Katalysator für die Entstehung des Chaos war und er selbst natürlich in jedem Wesen existiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und der Gaukler weil er intrigen spinnt.

Zur Geschichte der Warhammer Fantasy Welt:
Man kann es grob so zusammenfassen, dass die Alten auf den Planeten kamen und die Slann mitbrachten um den Planeten zu formen. Außerdem erwählten sie die Echsenmenschen als Arbeiter und Wächter. Jahrelang verfolgten die Alten so ihren Plan diese Welt zu formen, erschufen die Menschen, Elfen und Zwerge (und vermutlich auch die Orks, s. Krork). Doch eines Tages ließen sie von der Welt ab, genaue Ursachen sind unbekannt (es wird im Armeebuch Echsenmenschen angedeutet, dass einS ternentor der Alten mit dem Planeten kollidierte und dort dann das Chaos die Welt betrat ... ist da wo jetzt die Chaoswüste ist).
Als dies geschah entbrannte ein Jahrtausende langer Kampf zwischen Echsenmenschen und den Chaos Dämonen, der auch von den Elfen unterstützt wurde. Die 4 Avatare der Dämonengötter wurden schließlich auf der Insel der Zeit (hieß die so, weiß es net mehr, des Hochelfenarmeebuch vor Jahren das letzte mal gelesen^^) zurückgeworfen und auch die Echsenmenschen sicherten das magische Gleichgewicht der Welt, indem sie die Pfade der Alten (kann man in Felix und Gotrek 7 nachlesen) versiegelten.

Viele Ereignisse zeichneten darauf hin die Geschichte dieser Welt:

Der Krieg der Drachen, als diese fast ausgerottet wurden. Sie waren einst die Herrscher der Welt, doch das Auftreten des Chaos hat sie fast vollständig vernichtet. Die Chaoszwerge wurden durch den ersten Impuls des Chaos aus dem Sternentor 'erschaffen', als die Zwerge, welche im Norden schürften, korrumpiert wurden. Die Abspaltung der Dunkelelfen von den Hochelfen durch Malekith. Der Krieg des Bartes fand statt, in dem Elfen und Zwerge ihre ewige Feindschaft begannen (wie der Name schon sagt geht es um einen abgeschnittenen Bart. In diesem Krieg wirkten auch die Dunkelelfen mit, welche die Zwerge betrogen und sich als Asur, als Hochelfen, ausgaben). Nagash, der größte Necromant der Welt riss die Macht über Nehekhara und Khemri an sich. Er wurde 2 mal besiegt einmal von Alcadizzar (der Hilfe durch die Skaven hatte) und einmal von Sigmar. Doch in seinem Unleben erweckte Nagash die Untotenfürsten von Khemri, welche noch heute ihr Land beherrschen udn es GEGEN Nagash verteidigen. Und die Vampire hatten ihren Aufstieg unter der nekromantischen Herrschaft Nagashs. Sigmar einigt die Menschen und gründet sein Imperium. Er vernichtet viele Orks und befreit den hochkönig der Zwerge, welche daraufhin mit den Menschen ein Bündnis schlossen. Das Imperium war geboren. 
200 jahre vor den derzeitigen Ereignissen in WF überfällt Asavar Kul die Alte Welt mit seinen Chaosbarbaren und leitet damit einen gewaltigen Krieg des Chaos ein, das Imperium war schwach, da es sich nicht auf einen Füherer einigen konnte. Doch Magnus der Fromme schaffte es, mit Hilfe der Zwerge und Elfen, das Imperium zu einen und das Chaos zurückzutreiben. Dabei wurden auch die Magieschulen gegründet und die Menschen erhielten von den Elfen das Wissend er Magie. Heute ist der nächste große Chaoskrieg, Abbadon der Vernichter einte erneut eine gewaltige Streitmacht des Chaos und führte sie aus der Chaoswüste in den Süden. Sie plünderten Kislev und das Imperium, bis sie schließlich vor Middenheim aufgehalten wurden. Und hier beginnt auch die Story von Warhammer Online. 

 Um ehrlich zu sein ist die Geschichte von Warhammer Fantasy nicht so leicht zu erkären, wie es bei der Entstehung des Universums von Warhammer der Fall war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Denn bei Fantasy hat jedes Volk eine eigene, große Geschichte, mit vielen einzelnen Punkten und Ereignissen. Fast jedes Armeebuch hat für die entsprechende Armee eine Chronik, die alle Taten dieses Volks aufzeigt. Doch die wichtigsten Ereignisse sollte ich oben genannt haben. Auch wurde ja schon einiges genannt. Um alles ganz genau zu wissen über sein favoristiertes Volk, sollte man das entsprechende Amreebuch lesen, dort stehen alle wichtigen infos drin.

ich hoffe, ihr seht nun wie komplex das Warhammer Universum ist und mit wieviel Details es herausgearbeitet wurde. Mir war es besonders wichtig zu zeigen das Warhammer und Warhammer40k im selben universum parallel existieren können und die Vorgeschichte von Warhammer zu zeigen.

MfG Pymonte


----------



## Leoncore (9. Mai 2008)

Erwähnenswert für Neueinsteiger wäre noch, das es eine Chaosstadt im Warhammer Fantasy Universum nicht gibt und nur zu Spielzwecken in Warhammer Online integriert wurde.

Danke vor allem an Pymonte und Mikokami für die restliche Story. Hab die auch noch nicht gekannt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sehr interessante Geschichte, d.h. es gibt stärkere Wesen als die Chaosgötter. ;-P

Ja das müsste eigentlich auch heißen, das "der Drache" den Menschen hilft und damit auch nicht grade so Bösartig ist, wie der Rest der Sippschaft.


----------



## MacJunkie79 (9. Mai 2008)

@Zaratres
Ork oder was? Der Kriegsgott heißt Sigmar - nicht Siegmar. Und ließ doch bitte Deine Posts noch mal durch vor dem Abschicken. Bekommt man ja Kopfweh.


----------



## Avalanche (10. Mai 2008)

gultis schrieb:


> ok hier ist der "inoffiziele "warhammer crash kurs XD
> 
> *anmerkung* an folgenden wiederlegungen ander poster zeigt sich die propaganda der völker untereinander aber für mich siehts gaaaaanz grob so aus .....
> 
> ...



Darf ich Dir eine Seite empfehlen? www.duden.de

So viele Fehler auf einem Haufen habe ich noch nie gesehen... Liest sich niemand mehr seine Posts durch, bevor er sie abschickt?


----------



## Sin (10. Mai 2008)

4v4l4nche schrieb:


> Darf ich Dir eine Seite empfehlen? www.duden.de
> 
> So viele Fehler auf einem Haufen habe ich noch nie gesehen... Liest sich niemand mehr seine Posts durch, bevor er sie abschickt?



Warum? Muss man jedes mal wenn man etwas schreibt einen grammatikalisch richtigen Aufsatz schreiben? Ich bin der Meinung, dass wenn man zumindest versucht ab und an mit Zeichensetzung zu arbeiten, so dass man den Text halbwegs ordentlich lesen kann, es vollkommen ausreicht. Man muss nicht zwingend immer Groß- und Kleinschreibung beachten. Oder achtest du auch beim Sms schreiben akribisch auf jedes einzelne Wort?
Und so schlimm find ich den Text von Gultis jetzt nicht zu lesen.

Btw, kann es sein, dass es momentan wieder ein Informationsloch gibt? Irgendwie kommen kaum Infos ans Tageslicht :-(


----------



## MacJunkie79 (10. Mai 2008)

@Sin

Also ich bin da schon der Meinung, das sich das gehört. Oder argumentierst Du so auch gegenüber der Deutsch-Lehrerin, bzw. Deinem Chef?

PISA sag ich da nur.


----------



## Leoncore (10. Mai 2008)

MacJunkie79 schrieb:


> @Sin
> 
> Also ich bin da schon der Meinung, das sich das gehört. Oder argumentierst Du so auch gegenüber der Deutsch-Lehrerin, bzw. Deinem Chef?
> 
> PISA sag ich da nur.



Das hier ist immer noch ein Spieleforum und da kann man ruhig mal lockerer drüber wegsehen. Find ich schon ziemlich krass hier, nur weil er mal nicht die Groß- und Kleinschreibung beachtet hat.
Wenn mal jemand ein paar Rechtschreibefehler hat, wird er gleich angemotzt, aber wenn hier jemand das Forum mit irgendwelchen Heul- und Spamnarichten volltackert, sagt kein Schwein was. Außerdem ist gultis Text noch ein Traum gegen manch anderen hier.


----------



## Avalanche (10. Mai 2008)

Entschuldige bitte, aber vor allem im schriftlichen sollte man sehr wohl darauf achten. Es ist schließlich eine Sprache, kein "ich schreibe es so wie ich will". Und ich finde gultis Text nunmal furchtbar zu lesen. Es ist ja wohl nicht zuviel verlangt, zumindest ein bißchen auf Korrektheit zu achten.

Und sorry, aber "ein paar Zeichensetzungsfehler und Groß- und Kleinschreibungsfehler" ist arg untertrieben. Ein Text, in dem in fast jedem Wort ein Fehler steckt, gehört nunmal nicht in ein Forum.

Aber nun bin ich offtopic, zurück zum Thema bitte.


----------



## Hühü1 (10. Mai 2008)

Also ächt mahl wie köhnt ihr nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also ich blaibe da gantz locka ^^

Hab noch nieh in den foren rägeln gelesehn das die rächtsschreibung eingehalten werden mus. ^^

Und mal ehrlich, habt ihr nichts anderen worüber Ihr euch aufregen könnt?
4v4l4nche wenn ich dein avater so anschaue.....
Da fallen mir auch sachen ein, die ich Dir empfehlen könnte. Trozdem tue ich das nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (10. Mai 2008)

4v4l4nche schrieb:


> Entschuldige bitte, aber vor allem im schriftlichen sollte man sehr wohl darauf achten. Es ist schließlich eine Sprache, kein "ich schreibe es so wie ich will". Und ich finde gultis Text nunmal furchtbar zu lesen. Es ist ja wohl nicht zuviel verlangt, zumindest ein bißchen auf Korrektheit zu achten.
> 
> Und sorry, aber "ein paar Zeichensetzungsfehler und Groß- und Kleinschreibungsfehler" ist arg untertrieben. Ein Text, in dem in fast jedem Wort ein Fehler steckt, gehört nunmal nicht in ein Forum.
> 
> Aber nun bin ich offtopic, zurück zum Thema bitte.



Ich les von dir nich oft was im War Forum, könntest du deine Flames also bitte auf das WoW Forum konzentrieren? War dir das korrekt genug?


----------



## Avalanche (10. Mai 2008)

/delete


----------



## Avalanche (10. Mai 2008)

/delete

Da das eh zu nichts führt und ich das War-Forum nicht spammen möchte, bitte ich darum, die Beiträge #50 und #51 zu löschen, danke.


----------



## Hühü1 (10. Mai 2008)

4v4l4nche schrieb:


> /delete
> 
> Da das eh zu nichts führt und ich das War-Forum nicht spammen möchte, bitte ich darum, die Beiträge #50 und #51 zu löschen, danke.



lol du bist ein lustiger kauz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avalanche (10. Mai 2008)

Um dann mal zum Thema zurückzukommen:

Als Warhammer 40k-Spieler kann ich Dir nur empfehlen, Dir das erweiterte Regelbuch zu Warhammer Fantasy zu besorgen und dich auf www.gamesworkshop.de durchzulesen.


----------



## Mikokami (10. Mai 2008)

Leoncore schrieb:


> Erwähnenswert für Neueinsteiger wäre noch, das es eine Chaosstadt im Warhammer Fantasy Universum nicht gibt und nur zu Spielzwecken in Warhammer Online integriert wurde.
> 
> Danke vor allem an Pymonte und Mikokami für die restliche Story. Hab die auch noch nicht gekannt.
> 
> ...



Die C'tan sind alle extrem egomanisch und wollen sich an den Sterblichen laben, der Drache bildet da sicher keine Ausnahme denke ich. Die Chaosgötter sind ebensostark wie die C'tan, jedoch sind die C'tan an das materielle und die Chaosgötter an das immaterielle Universum gebunden, jeder hat in seiner Domäne gottgleiche Kräfte und Fähigkeiten, wobei die Chaosgötter jedoch den Vorteil haben ins materielle Universum eindringen zu können, in Form von Dämonen etc.pp, Die C'tan hingegen können oder wollen nicht ins immaterielle Universum.

Fast, also kurz vor dem Ende des Krieges im Himmel, hätten die C'tan es geschafft, das materielle Universum vom immateriellen zu trennen, sobald sie stark genug sind hält sie sicher nichts davon ab es erneut zu versuchen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (10. Mai 2008)

Danke für die vielen Antworten.

Ich fange mit 'Gotrek und Felix: Nr.1 Schicksalsgefährten und Nr.2 Der Graue Prophet' an. Und wenn es mir gefällt den Rest der Reihe und danach mal weitersehen. Tabletop lasse ich wohl bleiben, weil niemand aus meinem Freundeskreis Interesse (mehr) dran hat, aber vor allem weil das offensichtlich doch sehr ins Geld geht.


----------



## Leoncore (10. Mai 2008)

Thrawns schrieb:


> Danke für die vielen Antworten.
> 
> Ich fange mit 'Gotrek und Felix: Nr.1 Schicksalsgefährten und Nr.2 Der Graue Prophet' an. Und wenn es mir gefällt den Rest der Reihe und danach mal weitersehen. Tabletop lasse ich wohl bleiben, weil niemand aus meinem Freundeskreis Interesse (mehr) dran hat, aber vor allem weil das offensichtlich doch sehr ins Geld geht.



Versuchs doch mal in einem GW Laden in deiner Nähe. Meist werden dort auch Spiele abgehalten und/oder du lernst neue Leute kennen, die die gleichen Interessen haben.

@Mikokami

Soll sich das Chaos mit den Necrontyr und den C'tan rumschlagen, kann für das Imperium nur von nutzen sein. ;-D


----------



## Sempai02 (13. Mai 2008)

Ich übernehme den Thread mal für meine Frage. Ich hab mir in den letzten Monaten die Bücher von "Gotrek und Felix","Botschafter der Schlacht" und "Darkblade" geholt,nur irgendwie finde ich außer den Armeebüchern keine Romane über die Hochelfen. Sind da keine vorhanden (fänd ich schade,da ich durch einen Roman ähnlich wie bei den Dunkelelfen den Hochelfen so näher kommen könnte)?


----------



## gultis (13. Mai 2008)

in gotrek und felix orkslayer werden die HE kurz angerissen.
.... jetz zieh ich mich wieder in mein loch zurück wo mich die rechtschreib elite nich findet....


----------



## Leoncore (14. Mai 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Ich übernehme den Thread mal für meine Frage. Ich hab mir in den letzten Monaten die Bücher von "Gotrek und Felix","Botschafter der Schlacht" und "Darkblade" geholt,nur irgendwie finde ich außer den Armeebüchern keine Romane über die Hochelfen. Sind da keine vorhanden (fänd ich schade,da ich durch einen Roman ähnlich wie bei den Dunkelelfen den Hochelfen so näher kommen könnte)?



Doch ein Buch gibts

http://www.blacklibrary.com/product.asp?pr...0&type=Book


----------

